# 1kw or 2kw ducer



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Starting to get more into swordfishing and I have a 1kw through hull but once I get over 1,000' it gets real sensitive and is hard to read. And the depth will start to cut in and out unless I am drifting. Are you sword guys running 2kw? Or 1kw? Not sure if the issues I am having is normal or not?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

We run a CHIRP system on our boat. For a standard transducer you want 2KW or even 3KW is the best. 

Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It normal with a 1 kw 1000 to 1200 to start loosing bottom ..
Most people sword fishing ar using 2 to 3kw duces and can see bottom and bait...
But these transducer can run up to the 3k range in price. But there is a night and day difference in these type of transducers . And you with have to match it up ith te right sounder box.
Hope this helps


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

3k ducer.. Brett


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

What's you opinion on in hull transducers instead of through hull


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Go with the 3kw. Just installed a Garmin unit on our boat with a 2-3kw sounder box and a 3kw tru hull transducer. That setup is absolutely amazing!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> 3k ducer.. Brett


I am surprised the Booby Trap doesn't have Chirp...Furuno just came out with a nice one and their proud of it...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't used any of the new stuff.. Here is a pic from a couple trips back with the furuno and a 3kw ducer. The shallow spot is a little over 1600' we were doing about 20 knots resetting on the spot when I took this pic.. Brett


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome for 1600 feet. How much better can it get?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a high end 1KW and I constantly mark bottom and the DSL down to 1800ft (that's about as deep as we fish). I suppose you should buy as much ducer as your budget allows. 

With that said, one of the best swordfishing boats I know does it without a sounder at all. Just maps.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm Running 3kw in hull with chirp. Don't know how deep it will read. Never had it deep enough to not read bottom


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

We don't need transducer or GPS. All I need are two things- first, a good radio to call my bro Brett(BT) to see where he is at then I tell him that I would like to share my my bucket of Popeye's chicken(use for swordfish bait) and drop my line right next to him. Just like trading beer for shrimps.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

livegoodlife said:


> We don't need transducer or GPS. All I need are two things- first, a good radio to call my bro Brett(BT) to see where he is at then I tell him that I would like to share my my bucket of Popeye's chicken(use for swordfish bait) and drop my line right next to him. Just like trading beer for shrimps.


Lol! That would work better than the bottom machine in the CHASE THIS. Lol... 1 kw reading DSL at 1800' ... LMAO..

Really not wanting to be sarcastic here but the fisherman ask a very good question and I hate to see him waist money on your post Brandon. I fished on your boat and it took me 40 minutes to make a drop because I couldn't find the bottom in 1500' with your bottom machine. We had to line up 2 mud bottom structures in 1300' in 3 places then positioned the boat between the 2 shallow spots and dropped in the dark. Is it coming back to you now? Why post something that would cost this gentleman a pile of money like that! I still don't get or understand you:/.. Brett

I'm sorry I forgot to Take my GPS numbers with me that trip ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I think Bill Plat sells the Garmin stuff I'm hearing good things.. If your furuno you know it's good stuff too. I would stay away from Raymarine if possible I have had some really tough luck with that stuff. Brett


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Just stating our experience, broadonrod. It took me a little while to learn how to dial it in, but since then we've had no issues. Once we figured out the best gain setting, noise rejection, zoom, etc., perfect. Now this is at rest and drifting, not running. I've seen the DSL suspended at a variety of depths. We'll, I say DSL. What ever it is. Thick line of bait some times near the bottom sometimes 300ft up. I've also watched it go down as the day goes on. Trust me, I've got no reason to lie about what a sounder can do.

I too hate to see anyone waste a bunch of money. If he has a good 1kw, I wonder if getting to know his settings more could help. Worth a shot before dropping $3k on a new ducer. 

I'm sure a 2 is better than a 1 and a 3 is better than a 2.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I was hoping I could find a pic of the screen while we were day time fishing, but no luck. Did find this one. Doesn't prove my point at all, but this is still a pretty sight. We had a grand slam this trip.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I have a 1KW really nice stand alone Furuno with the best transducer they sold and we spent hours lining it up, and I might get the bottom at 1300 feet on a flat day.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> I'm sure a 2 is better than a 1 and a 3 is better than a 2.


 Doesn't that kind of elude to what Brett was saying?


----------



## PLUGGED NICKLE (Dec 10, 2009)

All on this thread have stated what transducer they have, but they have not mentioned anything of their sounder power. A 1kW sounder with a thru hull (not in hull) transducer regardless of sounder manufacture and transducer kW will not penetrate beyond 1500 feet. 

Furuno, Garmin, & Raymarine offer a 3kW digital sounder suitable for sword bottom depths, but quickly becoming discontinued for their new chirp units.

If your sounder has only 1kW power a 2kW transducer will not alter your present max depth ability. You must first purchase a sounder with more power "2kW to 3kW" and then purchase the matching transducer for the sounder power.

If you require a new more powerful sounder and a new transducer and you have a digital display, I would purchase chirp! Either set up (digital or chirp) will only set you back $5000.00.

Presently Furuno offers a 1.2KW Chirp sounder & Raymarineâ€™s top Chirp sounder is 1KW. Simrad, Furuno, Garmin, & Raymarine claim that the chirp increased pulse length will drive 3X deeper â€" or a 1KW chirp will seriously out perform a 3KW digital sounder depth.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I may have to eat crow here. Previous owner told me it was a 1KW, but looking at airmar's website, it looks like it could be a 2kw. I'll have to double check next time I head down.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

It is looking like I am going to have to get the gsd24 for my garmin unit to handle a 2kw transducer. That will be more than enough for what I will use it for. I appreciate all the info!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Listen to what Brett tells you........can't go wrong!

I think some of the other posts speak for themselves!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

PLUGGED NICKLE said:


> All on this thread have stated what transducer they have, but they have not mentioned anything of their sounder power. A 1kW sounder with a thru hull (not in hull) transducer regardless of sounder manufacture and transducer kW will not penetrate beyond 1500 feet.
> 
> Furuno, Garmin, & Raymarine offer a 3kW digital sounder suitable for sword bottom depths, but quickly becoming discontinued for their new chirp units.
> 
> ...


 Garmin's Chirp sounder is 3kw. Their non chirps are 2kw max.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

klesak1 said:


> it is looking like i am going to have to get the gsd24 for my garmin unit to handle a 2kw transducer. That will be more than enough for what i will use it for. I appreciate all the info!


we have 1kw with gsd 24 and we lose bottom in/out on drifts too...we are gonna move up to the gsd26 then start deciding which transducer is gonna fit on our boat....we will have a gsd 24 for sale before to long...idk when you are wanting to update but its only a year old and in perfect condition will save you money on new one


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> we have 1kw with gsd 24 and we lose bottom in/out on drifts too...we are gonna move up to the gsd26 then start deciding which transducer is gonna fit on our boat....we will have a gsd 24 for sale before to long...idk when you are wanting to update but its only a year old and in perfect condition will save you money on new one


Here is a picture of a swordfish above the DSL just minding its own business ..

The next picture show the swordfish being caught a minute later.

They are not always on the bottom. A good machine is one of the most important things you can have if your looking for swordfish.

This is a 3kw and Furuno














Visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Notice where I marked the fish at 920 then we reeled up to the swordfish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Notice where I marked the fish at 920 then we reeled up to the swordfish.


sounds like a perfect scenario for a reel with a digital readout!

In all seriousness, id go with the 3kw, the time it is going to take you to install, parts, etc. to do the job, id want to be sure it would be 100%, worth the extra $$ to me...


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I think this exact photo goes to show that it might not be the strength of the fishery but more so learning the swordfish and what to look for...kinda surprised that pic got posted, figured this was going to be one of the things he saved for the next Swordfish Seminar.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Not true.....*



PLUGGED NICKLE said:


> All on this thread have stated what transducer they have, but they have not mentioned anything of their sounder power. A 1kW sounder with a thru hull (not in hull) transducer regardless of sounder manufacture and transducer kW will not penetrate beyond 1500 feet.
> 
> Furuno, Garmin, & Raymarine offer a 3kW digital sounder suitable for sword bottom depths, but quickly becoming discontinued for their new chirp units.
> 
> ...


Not true, I have a 1kw ducer hooked up to a furuno 3d. I easily mark the bottom at 2000ft.

That being said, yea I would like to have a 2 or 3k.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

FWIW: I am not a sword fisherman but...It is not always about power - either the sounder or transducer. The size and number of "elements" come into play with respect to "sensitivity", the ability to mark fish and not just the bottom. My personal experience: GSD 22 and B164 (1kw thru hull) was not sensitive enough for my type of fishing: tuna in top 500ft of water column. It did mark bottom to ~1000ft. It was not near as sensitive my prior M260 (1kw shoot thru hull that was larger and had more elements) even for marking RS in 175ft. Garmin switched me to the GSD 24 - definitely an improvement but still not as good as the M260 for either tuna or RS (bottom marking increased to ~1250ft). Still not satisfied I put another hole in the boat (!) and changed to the SS264 pair, a separate transducer for 200 and 50khz. Tremendous improvement with respect to sensitivity for the top 500ft. Stopped at a weed line 100miles out for mahi, looked at sounder and was marking bottom at 2850ft! Don't know how much "sensitivity" I would have to mark a fish, as I wasn't looking for fish at that depth. With the pair, I now had the same number and size of elements as the prior M260. Since I was not shooting thru the hull, the full 1kw energy (and GSD 24) got me to the much deeper depth. Bottom line, several different variables come into play for good results: Power, element size/number, and technology. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

capttravis said:


> I think this exact photo goes to show that it might not be the strength of the fishery but more so learning the swordfish and what to look for.


Who is questioning the strength of the fishery???


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

bjd76 said:


> FWIW: I am not a sword fisherman but...It is not always about power - either the sounder or transducer. The size and number of "elements" come into play with respect to "sensitivity", the ability to mark fish and not just the bottom. My personal experience: GSD 22 and B164 (1kw thru hull) was not sensitive enough for my type of fishing: tuna in top 500ft of water column. It did mark bottom to ~1000ft. It was not near as sensitive my prior M260 (1kw shoot thru hull that was larger and had more elements) even for marking RS in 175ft. Garmin switched me to the GSD 24 - definitely an improvement but still not as good as the M260 for either tuna or RS (bottom marking increased to ~1250ft). Still not satisfied I put another hole in the boat (!) and changed to the SS264 pair, a separate transducer for 200 and 50khz. Tremendous improvement with respect to sensitivity for the top 500ft. Stopped at a weed line 100miles out for mahi, looked at sounder and was marking bottom at 2850ft! Don't know how much "sensitivity" I would have to mark a fish, as I wasn't looking for fish at that depth. With the pair, I now had the same number and size of elements as the prior M260. Since I was not shooting thru the hull, the full 1kw energy (and GSD 24) got me to the much deeper depth. Bottom line, several different variables come into play for good results: Power, element size/number, and technology. Just my thoughts...


What he said ^^^^^. Airmar makes all kinds of transducers and they have a great support staff and can tell what you need to what you want to do. They will definately shoot you in the right direction. Platt mounted a 1kw and Garmin on my buddies contender and it will show bottom deaper than 1500'. Won't mark fish though that deep. After researching all the transducers and capabilities if I wanted to fish that depth chirp would be the way to go. The problem with chirp is the size of the transducer if you trailer your boat. They are huge and hang way down not good for loading a boat. The other option is two thru hull transducers as the gentlemen above stated one that reads high frequency and the other reads low. That makes you pay double the money on transducers. Anyway call airmar they will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

You can put any transducer you want In a boat boat if you don't know how to set it up and tweak it your not getting the full potential out of it!
I put in more transducers and bottom machines than most and 99% put it in auto and let it role!

Like the pic with the sword coming through the screen that's what you should see!

So if you spend the $$$ on he equipment spend time an learn how to get the most out of it and then you can also have your on screen shots..

Ps I have seen depths up to 12000 in the Bahamas with a CW 599 LH and a GSD 26 on low chirp..
Bill


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

I ran a traditional furuno DFF1 & 1 KW transducer prior to this summer, as stated above we would loose bottom at 1200-1300 most times. Upgraded electronics in July to Furuno 3D, DFF1-UHD & 1KW CHIRP transducer. Very impressed with power & sensitivity, unit marks bottom running at 34 knots n 500'. As stated above go as big as you can afford, understanding that you willbe frustrated if you try & fish over 1000' with traditional 1KW.


----------



## PLUGGED NICKLE (Dec 10, 2009)

I have seen light 30 to 36 V hull center consoles run with a list after installation of a thru hull transducer w/ faring block requiring much added trim tab to correct the listing. If a thru hull transducer is not a good choice for your fishing platform;

Your choice of the GSD24 with sounder power: 25-2,000 W rmsÂ¹ and Frequency: 50/200 kHz matched with the in hull High-Performance Airmar broadband transducer R199; HD Digital, 50/200 kHz, 2 kW RMS, should perform to 2500 feet, marking fish & bottom well. (found both the GSD24 & R199 shopping on line for $2500)

Hull fiberglass makes very minimal to no interference to thru hull sounding if installed properly. However Airmar should be contacted with boat information as some boats hull construction materials do interfere with thru hull sounding. 
Proper transducer installation/hull placement requires clear water with NO aerated water under hull where installed. A dyna plate should also be installed for all electronics grounding to eliminate RF & EMF intrusion, outboards and thru hull fittings are not a substitute.


----------



## bluedevil (Apr 28, 2005)

Once I finally slugged through this piece on the Hulltruth, I found it pretty helpful in understanding some of the fundamentals behind this stuff, especially what allows CHIRP to do more with less power.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...221-chirp-sounders-fish-finder-explained.html


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

PLUGGED NICKLE said:


> I have seen light 30 to 36 V hull center consoles run with a list after installation of a thru hull transducer w/ faring block requiring much added trim tab to correct the listing. If a thru hull transducer is not a good choice for your fishing platform;
> 
> Your choice of the GSD24 with sounder power: 25-2,000 W rmsÂ¹ and Frequency: 50/200 kHz matched with the in hull High-Performance Airmar broadband transducer R199; HD Digital, 50/200 kHz, 2 kW RMS, should perform to 2500 feet, marking fish & bottom well. (found both
> the GSD24 & R199 shopping on line for $2500)
> ...


Angels marine in Dickinson put a "pocket" in my contender, worked like a charm


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Chirp*



bluedevil said:


> Once I finally slugged through this piece on the Hulltruth, I found it pretty helpful in understanding some of the fundamentals behind this stuff, especially what allows CHIRP to do more with less power.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...221-chirp-sounders-fish-finder-explained.html


From the research I've done comparing traditional sonar to CHIRP is like comparing "apples & oranges"' CHIRP shoots from very low fq ( I think around 30) to over 210fq, all the way through the spectrum to identify targets, where as traditional 50 & 200 settings ramp up & decline very quickly to the frequency. Less power needed to produce more comprehensive target identification. More of a continual tone instead of a burst. My opinion on CHIRP is very good, I have been on several boats w 3kw traditional units & it is sick. Hope this helps.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

I think boat size/movement probably have a lot to do with it also. The same unit is going to behave differently on our 23' boat as it would on a 50' with a lot less motion.


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

*Tranducer help*

Gentlemen,
I thought son and I made a decision and now my head is spinning again. From talking to a few folks, including Garmin tech personnel, we decided to upgrade our Garmin 4212 units with compatible chrip.
We are looking at installing (chrip) the GSD26 black box and the M265LH transducer (1kw) to 3000 ft?

Given we're new to swords but making an earnest effort, are we off base with this choice? Should we go to stronger transducer?

Brett (big fan) and other please weigh in. We are OK with spending a few more bucks now vs later.

Many thanks!!!

Humbly,
Doug and Chris


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe somebody already mentioned this, but I also learned when I was buying my 1KW that Airmar makes different 1KW and some have more elements than others. I got a nice 1KW but it was way more expensive that some of the other 1KW because it has more elements. This kind of fits in..I'm not sure. 

Along the same lines, right now the Chirp has a really narrow angle, I think around 12 degrees on the Airmars if I'm not mistaken, and they are working to get a wider cone, it might be best to wait a little bit, not sure, just a thought! I read somewhere that Garmin or Raymarine aren't using airmar chirt transducers because of the cone angle, so you might be alright with the Garmin, just make sure to double check that!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, just double checked that transducer you mentioned and that is the narrow angle chirp one. You'd have to ask the expert if the narrow cone works though, generally here I like the wider angle and I know alot of people in the SaltWater magazines didn't like the narrow angle, BUT we'll have to see if Brett chimes in


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks Capt John!


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

OK, here it is. Final verdict is still M265 black box but we've upgraded transducer to R111C LM.

Will update once we have this on the water ... if we can still pay for the fuel


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that ducer is expensive! Will probably make for some awesome screen shots to post up here, I'm going to be buying a nice chirp system here soon, let me know how you like it and if you can post some screen shots even better!


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

We're probably 3 weeks out from first trip with it. We'll post a couple screenshots. Thanks again for your input.



SailFishCostaRica said:


> Wow, that ducer is expensive! Will probably make for some awesome screen shots to post up here, I'm going to be buying a nice chirp system here soon, let me know how you like it and if you can post some screen shots even better!


----------



## Skinny to Blue (Apr 25, 2013)

texasblue said:


> OK, here it is. Final verdict is still M265 black box but we've upgraded transducer to R111C LM.
> 
> Will update once we have this on the water ... if we can still pay for the fuel


Correction: GSD 26 Black Box :spineyes::brew2:


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm getting old



Skinny to Blue said:


> Correction: GSD 26 Black Box :spineyes::brew2:


----------

